# Traditional Hunting?



## -COYOTE- (Jan 22, 2009)

buy yourself a trad bow that you can still draw easy. When beginning with the traditional stuff, most people make the mistake that their bow is too heavy for the beginning and so they havent got a good shooting form althuogh this is neccessary for a precise shooting.
So it depends on you wether you like more the longbows ore the recurve, but the recurve is a lot faster. 
And then practise practise practise
Happy hunting :darkbeer:


----------

